

Today is the last day for Google.com/ig. What alternative are you using? - wj

Looking to find out what other people are doing to replace google.com&#x2F;ig? It has been my home page for so many years that I imagine it being gone will have a significant effect on the flow of my workday.
======
ForHackernews
I've never heard of that. What is it?

~~~
BrandonMarc
It was their homepage alternative. If you were logged-in to Google and had set
that as your default, you could set it up with widgets containing blog feeds,
clocks, games, weather, etc. It was a handy way to aggregate just the info you
want in a single place, and was very customizable.

It was also called "iGoogle" as the widgets were very similar to those you'd
find in a Macintosh desktop, but for various reasons they renamed it Google
Personalized Homepage.

Here are a few screenshots:

* [http://www.chrisabraham.com/GooglePersonalizedHomePageT.gif](http://www.chrisabraham.com/GooglePersonalizedHomePageT.gif)

* [http://tgiftutorials.pbworks.com/f/1182451979/iGoogle2.jpg](http://tgiftutorials.pbworks.com/f/1182451979/iGoogle2.jpg)

* [http://alwaysaskwhy.com/jameselee/blog/images/SCREENSHOT-Goo...](http://alwaysaskwhy.com/jameselee/blog/images/SCREENSHOT-Google-Homepage-Reader-Gadget-Birds-Eye-View-2006.12.png)

... as you can see in the last screenshot, they even offered the ability to
group widgets into tabs.

More info here:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IGoogle](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IGoogle)

